# Qu'elle version de Xcode télécharger???



## cirdan (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'inscrire à la version gratuite de ADC afin de télécharger Xcode pour programmer des petits utilitaires en Java et de pouvoir mettre des interfaces a mes scripts AppleScript avec AppleScript Studio. Mai je ne sais pas qu'elle version choisir et télécharger.

Si nous allons à la page officiel d'Apple Xcode, la version 2.4.1 est proposé et téléchargeable.

Si nous nous connectons directement à notre account ADC, dans la section download, seulement la version "Xcode 2.5 Developer Preview 8M2540a" est téléchargeable et la version 2.4.1 est null part.

Qu'elle version me conseillez-vous?

Aussi, j'aimerais que mon Xcode et mon AppleScript Studio soit en français, les installateurs developer.apple.com sont multilangues?

Désolé de toutes ces questions, j'ai une connexion Internet à large bande mais limitée à 20gig de téléchargement par mois. Alors je n'ai pas envie de télécharger plus de 900 mo pour rien.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Eul Mulot (27 Août 2007)

Pour ce qui est de la langue utilisée dans Xcode, je ne sais pas de trop, j'ai préféré laisser ma version en anglais.

Ensuite pour la version, tu peux prendre 2.4.1, si l'autre est une preview developper, c'est pas forcement sûr que tu puisses l'avoir avec l'adc gratuit.

Pourquoi faire du Java, alors qu'il y a Cocoa qui te tend les bras ?!


----------



## zacromatafalgar (27 Août 2007)

Salut,

Pour commencer tu ne pourras pas avoir xCode en français, ensuite la version 2.5 des developer tools ne me semble être qu'une version de transition pour que nos projets actuels soient compatibles avec le futur xCode 3 et cette version 2.5 est bien accessible aux comptes ADC gratuits.


----------



## cirdan (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour et merci de vos réponses.

Je viens de télécharger et d'installer Xcode 2.4.1.

Pouvez-vous me dire où se trouve l'application AppleScript Studio?

Dans Macintosh HDeveloper:Applications, il y a bien Xcode et une multitudes d'autes applications dans des sous-dossiers mais aucune trace de AppleScript Studio.

Merci


----------



## Ludopac (27 Août 2007)

cirdan a dit:


> Bonjour et merci de vos réponses.
> 
> Je viens de télécharger et d'installer Xcode 2.4.1.
> 
> ...




Apple Script Studio n'est pas une application à proprement dite. Il s'agit plutôt d'un concept.

En fait tu utilises Xcode pour créer une application Cocoa programmée avec le langage AppleScript.

Donc lance Xcode et crée un nouveau projet "AppleScript Application".


----------



## ntx (27 Août 2007)

cirdan a dit:


> Pouvez-vous me dire où se trouve l'application AppleScript Studio?


Dans Xcode : démarre le, nouveau projet, et choisis AppleScript Application ou AppleScript Document-Based Application


----------



## cirdan (27 Août 2007)

Super! Merci de vos réponses


----------



## clampin (28 Août 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour commencer tu ne pourras pas avoir xCode en fran&#231;ais, ensuite la version 2.5 des developer tools ne me semble &#234;tre qu'une version de transition pour que nos projets actuels soient compatibles avec le futur xCode 3 et cette version 2.5 est bien accessible aux comptes ADC gratuits.



Est-ce que &#231;a vaut la peine de t&#233;l&#233;charger la 2.5 alors qu'on sait que Xcode 3 sera distribu&#233; avec Leopard  et ce dans quelques mois ? 

Est-ce Xcode 3 pourra r&#233;cup&#233;rer les projet 2.4.1 ?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (28 Août 2007)

Je pense que cette version 2.5 a pour but de rendre nos projet 2.4.1 compatibles avec la version 3 de xCode

Extrait : 


> *Xcode 2.5 Developer Preview 8M2540a*
> This developer preview seed of Xcode 2.5 is a minor update to the Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) developer tools and is functionally similar to Xcode 2.4.1. Xcode 2.5 for the first time supports development hosted on Tiger as well as the current seed of Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard). On Tiger systems Xcode 2.5 will upgrade previous versions of Xcode; on Leopard systems Xcode 2.5 will install along side Xcode 3.0. Please read the release notes for installation details. Xcode 2.5 does not support Leopard as a target platform, the Mac OS X 10.5 SDK, nor other Leopard-specific features. Xcode 2.5 is provided to smooth the transition to Xcode 3.0 for existing projects. Xcode 3.0 is the recommended toolset for development of applications targeting Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard) back to Mac OS X 10.3.9.


----------



## cirdan (29 Août 2007)

Selon moi aussi.


----------



## tatouille (29 Août 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Est-ce que &#231;a vaut la peine de t&#233;l&#233;charger la 2.5 alors qu'on sait que Xcode 3 sera distribu&#233; avec Leopard  et ce dans quelques mois ?
> 
> Est-ce Xcode 3 pourra r&#233;cup&#233;rer les projet 2.4.1 ?



oui en gros, j'ai quelques merdes en revanche entre la 3 et la 2.X

la 2.5 je la conseille pour tous meme si c'est une M&#224;J mineure

c'est l'occasion de refaire le menage ds votre dossier Developper


----------

